# Where are you from?



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

I wish,wish,wish some of the people on DC would put where they are from in their profiles not the city or town unless you want to but at least just the state.It makes it much more interesting to see where people are from.


----------



## Dove (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with you. But when they put Colorado I wonder "where" since i was born in Trinidad...

Or Ca. I wonder "where" since that is where I live 

Or North Carolina since that is where my DH's family is....


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

Not everyone is comfortable with giving out that much personal information on the internet. It can actually be quite dangerous.

I enjoy seeing where people are from too though. Not only does it sometimes help us answer their questions, but it is just cool to know where people are from.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello!Dove We had a conversation about Trinidad a while ago as I live in Raton,NM because Trinidad is where I go to get decent groceries.Sure I would like the town also but I guess Im trying to coax people out by keeping it simple.However I would absolutley love the town also as people here would have alot more in common this way.
GB.As far as personal info you dont have much more than a place and a user name so I dont see how that could be a problem.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

People who know how can find a way of getting a heck of a lot of information if they wanted to. Trust me on this one.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

GB! Im sure that is so,but Im not that bright!


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

Well I know that is not true jpmcgrew . You are just an upstanding person so you have no need to know any of the devious ways people can do some of these things.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 4, 2006)

I am from Bermuda and a proud Bermudian.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

GB!You are so right I live 45 miles from the nearest dinky little town and trust alot of people but I thought as long as you are careful and dont give out your social security#,bank numbers and so forth you are safe.I have yet to fall for phishers and so on 
EDUCATE ME PLEASE.Other than that I have my trusty Berretta when I feel I might need it.As my biggest problem is bears breaking into the house but they dont scare me as as much as identity thieves.


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

I know of a person who gave out a little too much info on a board once (not this board of course). Some unscrupulous person used that info to make their life a living...well you know what. The info they gave out did not amount to more than the town they lived in or something like that. It was no where near as personal as a SSN or anything like that. This person just made the other persons live miserable in general. This was a long time ago so I don't remember specifics, but I seem to remember things like electricity, cable, phone, and other things like that being cancelled by the jerk calling those companies and pretending to be the home owner.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

This person must have gotten a PM from this person to make this happen at least thats what I think.But again Im quite naive and trusting.I mean dont you at least need a last name and so forth?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm tired of mean people.
But... I don't think we'll ever get rid of them.
They have too much fun been rotten!


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 4, 2006)

I always give my state but rarely ever my town...
there are some real bad people out there just waiting for us to give them info they can "use"
just be careful when you give out your info...


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I mean dont you at least need a last name and so forth?


The short answer is...no. If someone wants to find info out about you and they are knowledgeable in these things then it really does take very little info to find things out. The normal everyday person can't, but a bad person who wants info can get it.


----------



## amber (Sep 4, 2006)

It's simple things as GB said such as giving info about your cable company, which can tell where you might be located, electric, phone, distance from a dinky town as you mentioned can also narrow down where you live seeing as your info states where you're from.  Your from Raton New Mexico, so a quick search on a program will narrow down your radius....so dont give out any specific info.  For the most part, people are good, but you never really know.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm from Alaska 

Just joking!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree that it would be nice to know where people live, especially when they are asking for help in finding some ingredient or item - and in some cases just knowing what country they live in would be a big help. City and state are great helps for those living in the USA, but even state would be a help (or if in a big state like CA or TX - the portion of the state would help narrow things a little without being too specific).

But, as GB pointed out - that can be enough information for someone to locate you when your user name is your real name (full name or initials and last name). Add that and your location ... makes finding your address and/or phone number pretty simple - and for a fee even more information is available.

If your username is not tied to your real name, or just your given name but no connection to your last name, there is little to worry about.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

I feel pretty safe here.........

Valerie Plame
McLean, Virginia


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 5, 2006)

I have all your credit card numbers now! Thanks all!

j/k


----------

